# Second pull taking way too long. Any ideas?



## Lolblack (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi,

I've recently got a Gaggia classic and am finally making a truly excellent coffee (OPV mod and Silvia arm). However, the second pull takes ages and obviously isn't so good. First coffee is down pat (about 25 seconds). When I make another one immediately after (once the light is on) it takes about a minute and a half. What am I doing wrong? It is obviously the same grinder and I am drying the PF between shots. The solution I have at the moment is to give my wife the worse one...

Thanks,

Laurence


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How long are you leaving it between shots?

What grinder, beans are you using?

Are you weighing the grinds into the basket, if so what weight?


----------



## Lolblack (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi,

I'm leaving it about a minute between shots (I'm trying to make 2 cups so I don't want to leave it too long).

The beans are Brazilian Santos dark roast, but I have the same issue with Rave Italian Job.

The grinder is a Delonghi KG79. It's a cheapie as I've only just started down this road. I've modded it and I'm happy with the first shot.

I'm doing 16g (I previously did 18 and have lowered it) into an unpressurised double basket. The first pull is truly excellent.

It's just occurred to me that perhaps my first grind leaves some moisture or heat in the grinder which is ruining the second? I'll try grinding 36 and halving it for the shots and see what happens. I can't afford a better grinder at the moment.


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

Are you tamping consistently? when in the flow of getting things ready for pulling a second shot it is very easy to end up tamping too hard leading to long shot times / channeling. Do you use a naked portafilter?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are you steaming milk too? Or just pulling shots?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Think you need to leave it longer, i fitted one of these to my classic. It is fixed to the outside of the boiler about mid way up by a cable tie (There are cheaper ones on Ebay for about £3 if you look)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DROK-DS18b20-Waterproof-Temperature-Probe-55-125-c-Digital-Temp-Gauge-Panel-/111324696600?pt=UK_SportingGoods_OtherSports&hash=item19eb781018

It doesn't give a true reading of water temp, but after watching it cycle a few times you can work out when the heater element will kick in, meaning you can pull another shot and be sure the water temp is stable, or as stable as can be...

Thinking to mine, i have time after the first shot to empty, clean the PF, then drop next grinds in the PF and level and tamp, so 30 sceonds sounds a little quick to me.

When you pull the 2nd shot, is the light going out on the classic mid way through?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Are you steaming milk too? Or just pulling shots?


Good point, your not steaming between or before shots are you?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Here you go £3.45

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-Display-Fridge-Freezer-Probe-Thermometer-Temperature-Meter-Monitor-Gauge-/251690323129?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item3a99e98cb9


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Try steaming your milk for both drinks first. You then reduce your water temp by surfing. It should then be able to pull back to back shots without variation. But remember, it only has a small boiler!


----------



## Lolblack (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi,

I am tamping consistently. I only know this because as I'm new to it I currently have scales under the board to get a feel for the pressure.

I'm just pulling shots. I do steam the milk, but only after the 2 shots are pulled.

I'll try grinding 2 doubles worth tomorrow morning (I've had 3 doubles now so better not have another...) so I know the grind is consistent and we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Lolblack (Jan 16, 2015)

Excellent, I'll try the thermometer. Many thanks


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Invest in one of those temp readers, it will help no end, and for less than a fiver!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The temp might not be stable but the flow rate should be consistent?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Im not sure grinding 36 g of beans into something and halving it is doing a lot of good either ....

Splitting fines etc? Are you weighing out the 36 g into 2 by scale or eye?

If by eye then you could be over clogged the second shot with too much coffee....

Pocket science...?


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Do you flush some water through the group before pulling the second shot ? This helps to 'clean' the shower plate and helps prevent any fines from clogging it up.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As jeebsy said the flow rate is not dependent on temperature, look to volume of coffee and tamping. As already noted, the first shot the coffee may be quite dry if it has been left standing.

Try clearing the first shot and try consistency on second and third.


----------

